# IBEW Classifications



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think there is the CE and CW also.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

I have never heard of "master", doesn't exist as far as I know. There is: JIT, journeyman in training, pre-apprentice, summer helper, material handler, PE, pending examination, instrument tech, sound and communication and there is probably a few more.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In local 26 there is a Trainee classification and RW for residential wire-man.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

from IBEW.com

alarm and signal
atomic research service
bridge operators
cable splicers 
cable TV
communications
cranemen
electrical equipment service
electrical inspection
electrical manufacturing
electric signs
electronic tech
fixture manufacturer
government
inside wireman (this is what most of us are)
instrument tech
line clear tree trimming
maintenance
maintenance and operation
manufacturing office workers
marine
motion picture studios
nuclear service tech
outside wireman (lineman)
powerhouse
professional, engineers and techs
professional, tech and clerical
railroad
radio-tv broadcasting
radio-tv manufacturing
radio-tv service
service operation
shopmen
sign erector
sound and public access
sound tech
telephone
utility
utility office workers
warehouse and supply


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

I read a few years back in the journal about the IBEW organizing some "grounds keepers", which classification do ya suppose they got?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

worn kleins said:


> I read a few years back in the journal about the IBEW organizing some "grounds keepers", which classification do ya suppose they got?


Don't know but from the looks of the list, they might just make up a new one for them. They seem to have one for just about everything else:w00t:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Make no doubts about it, they'll take anyone's money who wants to give it to them.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's another good one, some locals are now making spanish lessons available to their members. How do you say "wire nut" in spanish?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

worn kleins said:


> How do you say "wire nut" in spanish?


"Go find-o another job-o and HABLAS INGLES!!!."


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> "Go find-o another job-o and HABLAS INGLES!!!."


Yea in MEXICO!!!!!!!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Spanish speaking does not mean Mexican always. Spanish is the most spoken language through out the world, Chinese is the most spoken language in one country of the world. Around here it Hondurans.


----------

